# Shoes for roadbike that are comfortable for long distances too



## lazyne (Mar 30, 2015)

I bought a roadbike and need shoes that I can use for touring type riding too so I can walk to shops to buy food etc without need to change my shoes. So shoes need to be comfortable too. I was told that MTB syle SPD pedals (M520 or two sided pedals) would be best since I'm not racing and then I should buy roadbike style shoes for them. Any suggestions?


----------



## yogidabear (Mar 4, 2014)

Spd pedals will work. You'll likely want mountain bike shoes too, since you're looking to be able to easily walk around. Road shoes will have the clips exposed, which means you'll be "clicking" and slipping around quite a bit. Yes, you can get covers for the clips, but that won't make them comfortable to walk around in.


----------



## lazyne (Mar 30, 2015)

Yes I meant MTB style cleats, but shoes that are more like roadbike shoes and not big bulky MTB shoes. Those big MTB shoes are not good for general roadbike riding i've heard.


----------



## yogidabear (Mar 4, 2014)

Not all mtb shoes are bulky & heavy, but it sounds like you've got this figured out already.


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

Bulky shoes shouldn't have any affect on your road riding. Needing to walk in your shoes is not general roadbike riding either. You really don't have an option outside of mtb shoes if you want. Mtb shoes intended for racing are almost identical to road shoes except they have tread on the bottom and a touch more room in the toe in case you need to walk/run. I would highly recommend getting a shoe with vibram for the tread, the hard plastic that comes on many mtb shoes is like glare ice on tile or other polished surfaces shops have.

You will either want a large platform pedal that minimizes hotspots if you get less stiff shoes that are nice to walk or you get stiff shoes that will be more comfy on the bike but are crappier to walk in.

How much mileage are you doing per day for your touring? If you're not doing a whole lot of riding then you can be more lax and the need for really nice on the bike shoes but if you're plugging out 100 miles each day then I would get some really nice shoes for the bike and pack some sandles or slippers (like cushe slipper/shoes).


----------



## lazyne (Mar 30, 2015)

Normally I ride about 40-80km's 3-4 times in a week (this with my old 26" bike so might be longer with my new roadbike). For touring rides I plan to ride over 100km each day when I ride. I've also plannd few 200km single day trips for this summer.

I would also like to explore the cities I visit with my bike, but I dont want to ride clipped in when riding in new cities and if I ride with road shoes then I would have to carry sneakers for the city exploring rides too since to my knowledge there are no two sided SPD-SL pedals.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

SH-RT82 - ROAD - CYCLING FOOTWEAR AND PEDALS - LIFESTYLE GEAR - SHIMANO


----------



## lazyne (Mar 30, 2015)

I also looked these:

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/specialized/sport-rbx-road-shoe-ec053022
Mavic Cyclo Tour Sport Road Shoe | Evans Cycles

Second one is for SPD-SL?


----------



## lazyne (Mar 30, 2015)

Ok these are the finalists:

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/specialized/sport-rbx-road-shoe-ec053022
Wiggle | Shimano RT82 SPD Touring Cycle Shoes | Road Shoes
MAVIC CYCLO TOUR bike shoes edullisesti online-pyöräkaupasta
Mavic Cyclo Tour Sport Road Shoe | Evans Cycles

Any ideas which would be the best? Shimano looks the worst, but have at least many good reviews.


----------



## ParadigmDawg (Aug 2, 2012)

5/10 Kestrel

Kestrel


----------

